# I'm Committed!



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Okay ... not THAT way. (Although according some people ...) 

I've decided to revisit a theme I did for a Halloween Party for the Cub Scouts some years ago. My son was a member, and I was Cub Master (I wasn't there the night they voted for a new Cub Master, so guess who was voted in?!) Anyway, it was a Mad Science/Steampunk affair, and went over very well. I think I can do better now, and will utilize the garage as a make-shift laboratory. 

Frankenstein's Monster on a slab, gears, strobes, machines, chemicals ... It'll be fun, I think.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I love steampunk, can't wait


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Steampunk would be so cool as a theme. Go for it!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

That sounds fun! Go for it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

“Steampunk” and “ committed” - perhaps something like this?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like fun. Looking forward to see what you come up with.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Spooky1 said:


> Sounds like fun. Looking forward to see what you come up with.


yeah ... me too 🤔


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

So this won't be for a party, but as a haunt scene?
Setting up a bit of a wandering path with vintage/steampunk style signage and such could help get viewers in the mood, especially if this is a one scene show.
I know it's tough to do much in the way of an elaborate setup and tear down when the holiday falls on a school/work night, so something like signage, and or a storyboard (outlining the basic tale) can be an inexpensive and quck and easy to "build up" your haunt scene.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm going to set up the garage with a rock wall backdrop, and make it like a Mad Scientist Lab. But all Steampunky. Lots of big gears and stuff. I'll have the monster on the slab, of course ... but without his head. THAT will be more front-and-center in clamps, with wires and stuff hanging down from the neck. I'm going to cut off the top of his head and stick my old Plasma Ball light in there to look like a working brain. 

Now, every Mad Scientist (even I, Doctor Tolo Maniaco) has had a serious mishap in the lab. This resulted in the need for an artificial arm. A Steampunk Arm. So I must make one.

(A HUGE shout-out to LostWax. His tutorials on YouTube — and patterns on LostWaxoz.com — made this possible. Incredibly easy and well thought out.)

















This is the shoulder piece. First you cut all the pieces out of craft foam, then glue them together. Then paint everything black.

















Then you paint it with metallic colors! Mine deviates from the pattern a little because I put in a Push Light instead of some other stuff ... so mine lights-up now.

Next I'll move on the the rest of the arm.


----------



## TXYardHaunter (Sep 20, 2021)

Beautiful Foam work and painting man. Looks awesome already. Can’t wait to see the final product!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Impressive!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Working on the head ...


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

That is coming along just great Doc.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That’s one creepy dude, Doc.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Impressive work


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Well, I can't just have a shoulder so here's the rest of the arm.



































I'll get it hooked onto the Shoulder and then onto the Model/Mannequin to see how it's gonna look.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Did a little more work on Frankie.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

... and every monster needs a heart, right?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap, that’s fabulous!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree with Roxy.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Finished the heart.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, ‘fess up, you really ARE a mad scientist!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

You say Mad Scientist, I say "Grumpy Visionary"


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Okay. Here's roughly the idea I'm going for. I need to make a few tweaks on the arm (but it fits very well on me.) And I need to "Punk-up" the goggles.

YES. I'm aware it's a female mannequin. One works with what one has and makes adjustments accordingly.


















And every Mad Laboratory that's worth its salt has a Tesla Coil ... so I'm making one.

And I've started gathering the elements for the control panels ...










Much to do ... much to do ...


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great work so far.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Doc, you’re making me feel like a piker. Not only have I not started working on anything for this Halloween, I haven’t gotten around to putting together a video for last Halloween


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

You're no piker, Roxy ... I've seen your stuff.

I scare myself when I do the math, though. 28 weekends left ... I work during the week, so nothing gets done then ... 5 weekend have plans — 23 weekends left. Can't work BOTH days on the weekend, she'd kill me. So, optimistically, 23 days to pull it all together.

I need to check on my Rum supply ...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I love steampunk and your makings are RAD. Wish I had 1/4 your talent and ambition


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

A couple of elements for the control station.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Do you have these books in your Steampunk library?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I have the red one ... the other one looks good.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

My brother has a 3D printer and he made these switches for me.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice! Those look great!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

We’re not worthy, we’re not worthy! Holy freakin cow that’s incredible. I have one of those plasma balls and I can say with 100% certainty that using it like that never even remotely occurred to me. Wow!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I got the idea watching Van Helsing ....


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I worked on the control panel a little.










































It's fun what you can make out of a few carboard boxes and some bottle caps. The bottle and the syringe will glow under black-light, and I'll have some sparkling lights strung between the bottles. Still more to add ...


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I think I'm going to go back to the original concept and have a raised shelf on it. I like the look. I'll just have to make sure I angle the whole thing so everything can be seen.

And it gives me more spaces for dials and tubes and things.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking good, Doc!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Worked on a couple of things this weekend. Added a few more details to the Control Station.










The gears spins, too. Gonna add some ductwork coming out of it when the time comes ... until then, I think I'll just move it aside for now.

















I'm pretty sure every Mad Scientist has a Government Contract for weapons, so I thought I'd create and display one. It's amazing what you can do with a squirt gun, a foot pump, a few bits & bobs, and an empty laundry detergent bottle. Not done yet, but it's coming along.



















Also working on a Circuit Tower-board. Not sure what to do with it yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ooooh, you made a thingie!🙃


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Ooooh, you made a thingie!🙃


I think I'll put it above the Whatsis.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Hallowed31 (7 mo ago)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> View attachment 22086
> View attachment 22087
> 
> 
> ...


That plasma globe brain idea is brilliant! Fantastic work all around!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I know it must seem like I haven't been doing anything on my Mad Lab ... but I've been doing a few things on it. What with being sick, and work picking up drastically, I haven't found the time lately. But here are a few pics of things in the works. (To re-emphasize ... these are in-progress!)

















First, there's Frankie's body on the slab. (No head, remember?) I deliberately made the table low ... after all, most of the ToT's are little, and I think it would be more fun if they could get a good view of everything.

























Next is a Podium Panel that I'll probably put next to the slab. Dunno yet. I put LED Tape Light under it for a more eerie look.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Then there's this. I'll probably have it pointing down at the body on the slab. Kind of a cool energy-ray look.











Gears. BIG gears. Need lots more BIG gears!

Then for a little whimsey, there's this (in-progress, remember?)









Frankenstein Bucket-head Brain Toss game. Got some brains on the way, and that Pumpkin stand is perfect for this.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love it all, and that brain toss game is a hoot!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh. My. Gosh! This just gets better and better!  Wow, just absolutely wow!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Daphne said:


> Oh. My. Gosh! This just gets better and better! Wow, just absolutely wow!


Well aren’t you nice! And perceptive!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

So ... I have this mask:












... and I need an Igor ...










If there's time I'll make him to greet people as they come up the driveway.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmmm, they may take one look at him and NOT come up the driveway


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I think it will take more than that to make them run when there's CANDY on the line. But I'll keep trying.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I think this will do ...










... the BRAINS came today! I didn't paint them or anything. They're fresh out of the bag.


AND ... since I used Fluorescent paint on it ...










... it'll look like this. I think I'm still gonna put some bolts on his neck. BIG ones.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Love it - that's really clever!
You're doing some quality creative work on all your projects there! 3 skulls to you! 💀💀💀
(I have no idea what the 3 skulls mean, but it must be good!)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He’s adorable, Doc. The kids will love it.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

So ...









Igor is coming along nicely.


And I kept thinking about one of my favorite Halloween movies: IGOR ... "Pull the switch!" So I thought I'd better have a large floor lever — you know, just for show.


















Most of the look and feel of the display will come from the lighting and music. For the music I've picked a couple of selections from "Professor Bartholomew's Strange Ways" album. It's described as "The Brass Knuckle Steampunk Sinfonia." How could I NOT use it?

Strobe lights, of course. And I think I'll see how my swirling tunnel projection light looks on the gears ... might give it a moving illusion. It's all coming together.










Excellent!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You’re kickin’ butt with the prop making, Doc!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Boy am I ever a slacker after seeing your offerings. Absolutely LOVE the brain toss game


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Got the ray hooked-up. Wouldn't it be cool if it actually worked? Hmmmm ...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one handsome ray thingie.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> BIG ones


Not sure if it was intended, but this is a fantastic Cable Guy reference! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> Not sure if it was intended, but this is a fantastic Cable Guy reference! 🤣🤣🤣
> View attachment 22340


Hey Slasher ... look what I have! Movie Promos rock!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

If there's time, I think I'll make this and leave it on the lab table ...


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Hey Slasher ... look what I have! Movie Promos rock!
> 
> View attachment 22342


Excellent!! Awesome movie for those who have the patience to see it at least a half dozen times. 🤣


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow Doc, you are rocking it this year. Everything looks great.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

That is amazing!! I can't believe that is craft foam. You are an artist.

I had never heard of Steampunk or madscience before. I had to look it up.


----------



## DEMON DEAN (Oct 25, 2019)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Worked on a couple of things this weekend. Added a few more details to the Control Station.
> 
> View attachment 22159
> 
> ...


That looks cool can't wait to see it in action when you are done with it.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

A few quick pics from last night.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, that’s a good-looking setup you put together, Doc! The B&W photo is classic horror.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Doc, you setup looks great!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yowza, Great stuff!!!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

A few more pictures ...

The Scrap-Heap every Mad Scientist has










Before the sun set










After dark










I handed out goody bags with special candy for all the "Non-geniuses" that came by — Dum-Dums ... Air Heads ... NERDS! But I also threw in some Smarties for those who wished to improve themselves.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I like the list of candy that you gave out Dr. Maniaco.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your candy list is a hoot, Doc

Your display looks like a movie set. Way to kick some Halloween butt!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Okay ... not THAT way. (Although according some people ...)
> 
> I've decided to revisit a theme I did for a Halloween Party for the Cub Scouts some years ago. My son was a member, and I was Cub Master (I wasn't there the night they voted for a new Cub Master, so guess who was voted in?!) Anyway, it was a Mad Science/Steampunk affair, and went over very well. I think I can do better now, and will utilize the garage as a make-shift laboratory.
> 
> Frankenstein's Monster on a slab, gears, strobes, machines, chemicals ... It'll be fun, I think.




I was re-reading the thread. Dr. Maniaco you are so talented!! Also your candy choices made me laugh!


----------

